# The next sci fi shows for ascifi?



## padders (Sep 9, 2000)

Which scifi shows shall we add next?

Want to know the order of shows you think should be added. Options include

Star Trek
Farscape
Outer Limits
Millenium
X-Files
Lexx

etc just to name a few.

Farscape is going to be the next one. Submit your list in order for the ones after that.

Thanks everyone


----------



## MythingLink (Sep 9, 2000)

X-Files maybe.  I don't really have a preference.  I'm not real up to date on any of the ones you've listed except for maybe 7 Days (which you didn't list <G>).

How about starting the one for movies?

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Sep 10, 2000)

Trying to work out how I am going to do moveies at the moment. I think each movie will get one category (for example TimeLine Chat is a category. Then there can be a number of boards for each one.

Ok, give me a list of 20 films (or which ones you like) and also the type of forums for each one. Probably:

1) General Discussions (on say x-men)
2) Merchandise ???
3) Film Fan Fic

For some things like films with a sequel it would be

1) General Star Wars Film Discussion
2) Episode 1
3) etc...

what do you think?

My list would be:

1) Matrix
2) Contact
3) Cube
4) Jurrassic Park/Lost World

ekk not going to think of any more for now... will look up somewhere for latest ones...!


----------



## MythingLink (Sep 10, 2000)

You might want a section for 'classics' like the old 40s and 50s movies or, for instance, Bladerunner, 2001, Flash Gordon, Bucharoo Bonzie.  Another section for "B" movies like Omega Doom, Red something or other with Michael Beihn, etc.

Don't forget ID4, MIB, Starship Troopers, Lost in Space, maybe even Galaxy Quest.  

My minds really a blank now because I know there are a lot more I'm not thinking of.

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Sep 10, 2000)

http://www.ascifi.com/forums/index.php?go=2


----------



## Martouf (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't suppose that Angel is Sci-fi?


----------



## padders (Sep 11, 2000)

It is close enough to being so. Do you think I should do Buffy and Angel together or seperate (like one whole forum like the stargate one for each one?).

I need to get the scifi movies and farscape forums going first by promoting and stuff so these ones will have to wait a bit but they will come sometime


----------



## Martouf (Sep 11, 2000)

Oooh, I like Angel better than Buffy (I like Buffy for all the wrong reasons)
So more my sake i think you should do them seperate but you might prefer to do them together which sounds a more smarter thing to do coming from someone elses perspective....


----------



## padders (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Martouf _
> *(I like Buffy for all the wrong reasons)QUOTE]
> 
> I wonder what those would be
> ...


----------



## Martouf (Sep 12, 2000)

Angel is very similar to Buffy, except the main character is a vampire (and is male)


----------



## Corzafa (Sep 14, 2000)

I like buffy and Buffy. Don't like angel to much, as yeah. Ummm and i realy like the movies ideas. Star trex star wars etc that would be great.


----------



## Martouf (Sep 15, 2000)

Star Wars would be good, padder?


----------



## padders (Sep 15, 2000)

Well star wars would be under the movies which is already going.

Do you think we should have a whole individual site for star wars like we have for stargate and farscape, this is certainly possible.

It will be out sometime early next week probably.

The order looks:

1) Stargate
2) Farscape
3) Films
-- these all out
4) X-Files
5) Buffy
6) Star Wars


----------



## Martouf (Sep 21, 2000)

Well it wouldn't be my order but your the boss, boss...


----------



## Martouf (Sep 21, 2000)

I just saw this and thought it was worth another post....

At  http://www.ascifi.com/forums/index.php  i saw all the "coming soon"
You certainly have a lot of things install for ascifi 70% of these shows i have never hear of.....
Roswell? I have heard some quotes from Stargate where Jack mentions Roswell does it have anything to do with the tV show?


----------



## padders (Sep 21, 2000)

Yeah, it is for the TV show Roswell.

We have lots of plans for the site. Sci-fi postcards is another projec tplanned


----------



## padders (Sep 21, 2000)

All those on index.php are tv shows. We will bring them out eventually but the new sites havn't really take off yet. Mainly because all the promotion has been to get stargate people here. We have a nice way up our sleeve to get more x-files, farscape etc people here but we need to wait until the next release of the software comes out. A while yet.


----------



## Corzafa (Sep 22, 2000)

I reckon that star wars should just go under the movies catergories instead of a domain name. but like martouf said your the boss!


----------



## Martouf (Sep 22, 2000)

I wanna get hooked on some more SCI-FI shows where should i start? I've heard a lot about The Outer Limits, but of course being in Aus we get crap all.....


----------



## padders (Sep 22, 2000)

StarWars, it may do. The only thing is that it is huge with lots of different films. If we want subcategories for each film then it needs to really go under its own domain name. Some forums have up to 30,000 posts for star wars alone. I will probably start it at talkscifimovies.com and then move it to its own domain if the need arises.

Do keep suggesting things like this though, it is the only way I know what everyone wants and in the end that is what is important. I only make decisions here in the hope that is what most people want.

SciFi films, outer limits is brilliant. Try and watch it if you can.


----------



## Martouf (Sep 22, 2000)

Heh, don't u love it when you are posting and it's just like instant messaging because the other person is online at the same moment? 
I just felt like saying that.......


----------



## MythingLink (Sep 22, 2000)

I was working on the computer yesterday while listening to a show from the living room on TV.  There was a line in there that reminded me of another Movie series.  How about adding the Terminator movies to scifimoves?

Does anyone consider The Sentinel scifi since it's being shown on the SciFi Channel?

Cheers,


----------



## MythingLink (Sep 22, 2000)

Or how about Rocky Horror?  Yeah, I know.

Cheers,


----------



## Martouf (Sep 22, 2000)

You guys have a whole SCI-Fi channel? We have 3 channels altogether.....
Is the Sentinel the show where that guy has good senses? I thikn thay have showed that in OZ....


----------



## MythingLink (Sep 22, 2000)

Yeah, the Sentinel is about the guy with the hyperactive senses. <G>  They've got a kind of Jack/Daniel type of relationship going.

Cheers,


----------



## padders (Sep 22, 2000)

I really want to add all these films and will add some but the problem is the forum there is empty and adding loads of more categories will just make it well intimidating for anyone who gets there. Best thing to do if you want to talk about a film is just start a thread in the "general discussions" about whatever film (it is bound to go off topic but about the 20th post anyway!) and if and when we set up a category for that film i can just move it.

Instand Message thing: I know cool istn't it. I have been on here once when there were 5 other members and 3 guests on the board. Every time i posted by about the time i reloaded the page there was a reply.. hehe.

But wait till we get instant messaging like we used to have, that will be cool. If only they would finish the upgrade of the forum, lots of nice new features..


----------

